# Cafec Roast Specific Filter Papers



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

https://dailycoffeenews.com/2020/06/23/japans-cafec-launches-roast-specific-paper-filters/

Anybody tried these yet?

Have to say I'm sceptical of these making a difference, but interested in hearing people's thoughts.


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

ordered some at kohiraifu in the Netherlands. Came up very fast with UPS. h
Had the abaca filter which are similar to Japanese hario Filter but they are made out of hemp . Quite nice to environment for composting. Brewtime did not change a lot but I like them. But filter for light roast are gorgeous! A lot thinner than Harios and Abaca ones. Inside they feel very smooth , outside a bit rougher. The brew was a little faster and tasted much cleaner with light roasted beans. Aroms are better to taste. So I will stay with those ! Try out ! Did not use the recommended „osmotic flow" , just my every day pour over method.


----------

